# Would you wear a smartwatch?



## TheLost (Sep 11, 2014)

I bought a Pebble smartwatch from their Kickstarter campaign years ago.  ~$100.. it had an e-ink display and lasted about a week on one charge.   I gave it away a few weeks later because i got tired of playing with it.

We now have 3 (or more) semi-decent products (soon to be) on the market..

Apple Watch (2015).. Apple - Apple Watch
Moto 360 (Now).. Moto 360 by Motorola
LG G R (October).. LG G Watch R Preview - CNET

Would you wear one?  Do you wear one?


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2014)

Nah, I like getting laid.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 11, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nah, I like getting laid.



Love or hate them... Apple has a way of turning 'nerdish' things cool.

This marketing photo isn't aimed at me..








> The company [Apple] spent a long time building up a fashion-heavy team, including former Yves Saint Laurent CEO Paul Deneve, top Nike design director Ben Shaffer and of course retail head and former Burberry CEO Angela Ahdrents.



.... both my wife and daughter want an Apple Watch.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 11, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nah, I like getting laid.



Wear it on the other wrist.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll be getting one of the new Apple Watches for sure.  It looks awesome and should be a fun gadget to play with... More info can be found here:  Apple Watch Forum


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

I like the band on that one dascrow. Not sure that I'll get one but you never know.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> Wear it on the other wrist.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

I am actually seriously considering getting one, and I'm an OLD person, not some young, early adopter when it comes to gadgetry. But, my eldest son has one (can't remember what his is), and I've seen how useful it actually is.

I'd be getting an Android one though, not the Apple one.


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2014)

The fitness thing is cool but I would rather get a fitbit.

I don't know seems kinda weird to be honest.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

runnah said:


> The fitness thing is cool but I would rather get a fitbit.
> 
> I don't know seems kinda weird to be honest.



That's funny; I was a teenager when digital watches (you know, the ones that just displayed the time. That's all. JUST the time.) became really popular, and that's EXACTLY what my dad said about buying a watch that didn't even have any hands on it--"seems kinda weird to be honest."


----------



## TheLost (Sep 11, 2014)

dascrow said:


> I'll be getting one of the new Apple Watches for sure.  It looks awesome and should be a fun gadget to play with...



When i had money (aka.. pre kids) i used to think of myself as a watch collector.  Most of my watches spend more time on winders and collecting dust then on my wrist.

.. but i think the Apple Watch will get more wrist time then any of them next year


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2014)

It interests me not in the slightest.


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2014)

I haven't worn a watch in 20 years so I am a little biased.


sm4him said:


> That's funny; I was a teenager when digital watches (you know, the ones that just displayed the time. That's all. JUST the time.) became really popular, and that's EXACTLY what my dad said about buying a watch that didn't even have any hands on it--"seems kinda weird to be honest."



Yeah I never understood the appeal of watches as a whole. maybe my life just isn't so busy that I need to know the time at all times.

I just chalk it up as a fancy piece of jewelry men can wear so they feel pretty.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 11, 2014)

I should point out my favorite watch (i have 3 of varying age)... are the most NERDY WATCHES OF ALL!!

OMEGA Watches: Speedmaster History

So the geek-nerd factor of a smart watch doesn't bother me


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been trying to rationalize getting one since the Samsung watch came out.  I'm still contemplating it but since I tend to wear my watches more as a fashion accessory than a necessity I just don't know if it'd be worthwhile.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll be getting an Apple watch for a few reasons.  As a motorcycle rider, it seems like it would be super handy.  Also, I'm a nerd.  They made it looks pretty classy for a gadget.  Also, the idea of being able to send my buddies my heartbeat via haptic feedback just seems like a super awesome, not gay at all way of staying in touch.


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

I have absolutely no need for nor interest in a smartwatch. It would be wasted on me.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm the same as Runnah in that I don't ever wear a watch either and often times I don't take my phone with me either.  I didn't get a smart phone until last spring and I still don't really like it.  Communications and time just aren't very high on my priority list.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

no interest also


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Also, the idea of being able to send my buddies my heartbeat via haptic feedback just seems like a super awesome, not gay at all way of staying in touch.



Maybe just a little.


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> I've been trying to rationalize getting one since the Samsung watch came out.  I'm still contemplating it but since I tend to wear my watches more as a fashion accessory than a necessity I just don't know if it'd be worthwhile.



Yeah I've never been a fashion type of guy. So I really can't tell the difference between a Rolex and a Casio.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

runnah said:


> Maybe just a little.


lol 
I wanted to write the same thing


----------



## ekool (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm planning to get one... but I'll still keep my other watches for different occasions as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2014)

Ya know, if you have a smart phone, and a smart TV and a smart watch, they all get together at night while you're sleeping and talk about how dumb you are...................


----------



## TheLost (Sep 11, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Ya know, if you have a smart phone, and a smart TV and a smart watch, they all get together at night while you're sleeping and talk about how dumb you are...................



Who has time to get together at night??!?!?! We're all to busy finding charging cables/outlets for our phones, watches and tablets..   My kids are used to getting tucked into bed by a txt each night


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm ordering one for each wrist hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

ekool said:


> I'm planning to get one... but I'll still keep my other watches for different occasions as well.


How many freakin watches do you have?


----------



## cynicaster (Sep 12, 2014)

As if the world isn’t insular and droney enough with everybody staring at their phones all day, now we have iWatches to provide a workaround for the gadget-addict who still harbors a modicum of old-school social etiquette and feels rude openly reaching into a pocket or purse every 30 seconds for a “smartphone” to drool on.  Simply glance at the ol’ wrist, and the other living/breathing humans in your midst won’t even realize you’re ignoring them and checking Facebook.  Everybody wins! 

I imagine the watch/phone combo will add up to more than the sum of its parts in this respect, as everybody farts around with their phones AND their watches together, trying to get them to interact with each other in myriad whiz-bang ways.  Progress, baby.  Let us continue on our relentless hunt for non-existent questions to address with our stylish new technological answers (“Dude, now I can open my dishwasher with my wristwatch!  How did I ever live without this?”).

So… bah, humbug, I guess.  I won’t be strapping a $400 iPod Nano to my wrist in the foreseeable future. 

Sometimes I feel like Apple should bring back the Pet Rock, slap an “i” in front of the name, and watch people line up to buy it.


----------



## KenC (Sep 12, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Ya know, if you have a smart phone, and a smart TV and a smart watch, they all get together at night while you're sleeping and talk about how dumb you are...................



Watching too many Twilight Zone episodes lately?

I'm with several others who don't wear any kind of watch, so its intelligence is irrelevant to me.


----------



## limr (Sep 12, 2014)

cynicaster said:


> As if the world isn’t insular and droney enough with everybody staring at their phones all day, now we have iWatches to provide a workaround for the gadget-addict who still harbors a modicum of old-school social etiquette and feels rude openly reaching into a pocket or purse every 30 seconds for a “smartphone” to drool on.  Simply glance at the ol’ wrist, and the other living/breathing humans in your midst won’t even realize you’re ignoring them and checking Facebook.  Everybody wins!
> 
> I imagine the watch/phone combo will add up to more than the sum of its parts in this respect, as everybody farts around with their phones AND their watches together, trying to get them to interact with each other in myriad whiz-bang ways.  Progress, baby.  Let us continue on our relentless hunt for non-existent questions to address with our stylish new technological answers (“Dude, now I can open my dishwasher with my wristwatch!  How did I ever live without this?”).
> 
> ...



Preach!


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone have a fitbit they want to sell me once they get their iwatch?


----------



## waday (Sep 12, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Who has time to get together at night??!?!?!



I bet the watch has the time...


----------



## snerd (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Sep 13, 2014)

cynicaster said:


> As if the world isn’t insular and droney enough with everybody staring at their phones all day, now we have iWatches to provide a workaround for the gadget-addict who still harbors a modicum of old-school social etiquette and feels rude openly reaching into a pocket or purse every 30 seconds for a “smartphone” to drool on.  Simply glance at the ol’ wrist, and the other living/breathing humans in your midst won’t even realize you’re ignoring them and checking Facebook.  Everybody wins!
> 
> I imagine the watch/phone combo will add up to more than the sum of its parts in this respect, as everybody farts around with their phones AND their watches together, trying to get them to interact with each other in myriad whiz-bang ways.  Progress, baby.  Let us continue on our relentless hunt for non-existent questions to address with our stylish new technological answers (“Dude, now I can open my dishwasher with my wristwatch!  How did I ever live without this?”).
> 
> ...



Waiting for the smart-phoning-while-driving crowd to run over the smart-watching-while-walking crowd whom don't look before they walk out into traffic.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 13, 2014)

I love the form factor of the new moto 360, it looks like a watch still. I'd consider it


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know if I'd want a smart watch or not...
I DO want a Garmin golf GPS watch.  Those are pretty smart if you ask me!


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 14, 2014)

My time is too valuable for me to keep up with time. So I don't wear watches. Now i own some nice watches like a Rolex and Tag but I only wear them for special occasions, someones getting married or luncheons at the country club.


----------



## a_auger (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't even wear normal watches... I work in a hangar where anything that transmits/receives is prohibited and watches and jewellery are a safety issue when working on aircraft. This really gets you used to looking for clocks on the walls when you need the time!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 14, 2014)

runnah said:


> Nah, I like getting laid.



I knew you wrote this post without even looking at the username.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 14, 2014)

Probably not. I think I am the last in the breed to actually wear a watch for its functional purposes. I wear a G-shock, one of those boring ones that has the original 80s styling. It gets all kinds of abuse, for an example, I was in the spray booth today coating some self made furniture and I didn't even think about covering my watch. After the spray I just used a scotch pad and scratched the paint off the glass. The rest of the black watch now has a layer of white mist. I don't think I can feel this comfortable and careless if I have a smart watch instead.

My colleagues like to talk about collecting expensive watches that they hardly use. I bet I have way more interesting stories to tell about my pathetic looking watch than how they've gotten laid because of their collection.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Sep 18, 2014)

I have the Sony Smartwatch 2 and I love it.  I wasn't much of a watch person and now I wish I could wear it all the time.  I can change the watch face so I don't get bored of it, I have one of my favorite photos as the wallpaper so I like that, it has a calculator, timer and stopwatch (great for photo exposure time), shows me text and when I'm getting calls as well as missed calls and a bunch more things.  It was a Christmas present last year and I've loved it.


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 18, 2014)

I would wear it, but O would not buy it.


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't really get it.  The point is to save you the effort of reaching into your pocket for your phone?


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought we killed watches already with cellphones, I don't understand why they would ever make a comeback!


----------



## chuasam (Sep 22, 2014)

My watch doesn't even have a battery and I like it that way. I love looking at the gears spinning in my exhibition back. I love the gentle whirl of the escapement wheel when I hold it to my ear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2014)

Mehhhh...  a smart watch on my dumb wrist seems rather pointless.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 22, 2014)

I am wearing automatic mechanical watches and yet to switch to anything with a battery inside, never mind smart.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 1, 2014)

Quick update and a review...

I've been wearing a Moto 360 for a while now... and to my shock..  I actually enjoy it!







*Pro's*

Relatively inexpensive ($250 vs ~$5k for the watch on the right)
I get a lot of mail/txts/meeting invites.  I don't have to keep pulling my phone out of my pocket all the time.  A quick glance at the wrist decides if the 'alert' is worth responding to.
I can respond to texts & emails by voice dictation.
best watch calculator ever!
at-a-glance daily schedule.  Most 'watch faces' have a way of showing meeting times and appointments.
Health!  keeps track of my daily activity and sets goals to help improve my health.
I use my phone less!
*Cons*

$250!! while it is currently the least expensive watch i own.. its needs to be cheaper.
Battery Life..  5:30am to 11pm i have ~10% left in the battery.  The latest firmware update improves this (40% at eod) but you still have to charge it up every night.
NERD!!  it screams NERD!!!
People look at you funny when you talk to your watch in public.
Draws a ton of attention.  I can walk around with a $8,000 Panerai on my wrist and nobody will notice. Losts of people notice a glowing display on your wrist.  Some times you get more unwanted attention then you'd like.
I'm not going to sell my watch collection... but a smart watch is a fun little toy that will be on my wrist more then i thought


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2014)

if you own a smart phone or tablet I really cant see the point of having a watch too.   unless you want to track how far you run or something and do not want to have a phone in your pocket,  I would imagine this will be quite the expensive watch


----------



## e.rose (Oct 6, 2014)

F***ing. Yes.

So stoked for the WATCH.


----------

